# If your market is $.80 per mile...



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Dont drive for $.80 a mile. 

Your car cost about $.30 per mile (gas, tires,oil change)

If you drive to pick up a pax
5 miles $.30x5=$1.50 cost 
Pax goes 5 miles at the minimum $4
You drop the Pax drive back 5 miles

$4-20%=$3.20
$3.20-$4.50= -$1.30 loss

If you want you can save the miles, wear, tear and send me the $1.30


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

So, in the worst-case scenario, you lose a buck thirty.

Did you know that any successful business occasionally takes a loss on a sale?

I end up with fruitless fares now and then. You suck it up and move on.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

renbutler said:


> So, in the worst-case scenario, you lose a buck thirty.
> 
> Did you know that any successful business occasionally takes a loss on a sale?
> 
> I end up with fruitless fares now and then. You suck it up and move on.


The key words in your post is
"Successful Business". After reading your posts for several weeks now I seriously doubt you have the ability to access a businesses profitability.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

turbovator said:


> The key words in your post is
> "Successful Business".


Indeed they is [sic].



turbovator said:


> After reading your posts for several weeks now I seriously doubt you don't have the ability to access a businesses profitability.


Not sure how to wade through this grammatical train wreck, but it sounds like an attempted insult. So I'm just going to ignore it and move on.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

renbutler said:


> So, in the worst-case scenario, you lose a buck thirty.
> 
> Did you know that any successful business occasionally takes a loss on a sale?
> 
> I end up with fruitless fares now and then. You suck it up and move on.


The only way to profit is to have a fare at every move with zero deadmiles. That is impossible.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

renbutler said:


> So, in the worst-case scenario, you lose a buck thirty.
> 
> Did you know that any successful business occasionally takes a loss on a sale?
> 
> I end up with fruitless fares now and then. You suck it up and move on.


This guy........


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Simon said:


> The only way to profit is to have a fare at every move with zero deadmiles. That is impossible.


That is very much non-factual.

Profit equals revenues minus expenses.

Keep your expenses lower than your revenue, and you have made a profit.

My profit margin isn't as high as I would like, but I've turned a profit nonetheless, even with some dead miles.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

renbutler said:


> So, in the worst-case scenario, you lose a buck thirty.
> 
> Did you know that any successful business occasionally takes a loss on a sale?
> 
> I end up with fruitless fares now and then. You suck it up and move on.


Uber didn't lose money on the sale. On a $4 minimum fare, Uber always gets $1.60. It's the driver that took the loss on the sale.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber didn't lose money on the sale. On a $4 minimum fare, Uber always gets $1.60. It's the driver that took the loss on the sale.


Of course. But hopefully everybody already understands that.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Of course. But hopefully everybody already understands that.


Are you sure you do?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> This guy........


he obviously works for Uber corporate



renbutler said:


> That is very much non-factual.
> 
> Profit equals revenues minus expenses.
> 
> ...


How can you keep expenses lower than revenue at 80cents per mile? smh
I bet if you do true math, your profit marge is at most 5cents per mile. So yeah you can scream you made profit but what can u do with 5 cents per mile?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

renbutler said:


> That is very much non-factual.
> 
> Profit equals revenues minus expenses.
> 
> ...


I want your magic car ... is it for sale?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Are you sure you do?


What a dumb question.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Simon said:


> I want your magic car ... is it for sale?


You clearly didn't understand what I said if this is your response.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> he obviously works for Uber corporate


Oh, yes, obviously, especially with the negative things I have had to say about the app and the network crash on Friday.

This kind response (yours) has always been completely pointless. It shows a lack of argument.



Bart McCoy said:


> How can you keep expenses lower than revenue at 80cents per mile? smh
> I bet if you do true math, your profit marge is at most 5cents per mile. So yeah you can scream you made profit but what can u do with 5 cents per mile?


A lot of you don't seem to realize that the cost to operate a vehicle varies massively by market. Not everybody is overpaying for ridiculous overregulation and overtaxation like you east-coasters.

I make .95 per mile, and I'm making a profit. My expenses are about 30 cents per mile and a $49/month phone plan.

Yes, I've done the math, and it's more than 5 cents per mile.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Oh, yes, obviously, especially with the negative things I have had to say about the app and the network crash on Friday.
> 
> This kind response (yours) has always been completely pointless. It shows a lack of argument.
> 
> ...


Okay lets go with 30cents/mile is your expenses. You get paid 95cents/mile. Less uber cut that's 76cents per mile. Less your expenses, you are now making 46cents a mile. Now, this doesnt even include how much money you are losing when you go to sell your car............

BUT

to make $350/week, you have to drive over 700miles. And that's PAID miles. Normally, people will have 1:1 ratio or more of paid to dead miles. There's simply no way to not have dead miles when doing uber. So each week you are putting 1,400miles on your car, just to make 350 profit!! Lets do more math. If you bought a brand new car for 40K, to make 350 a week you'd have over 65,000 miles on it in one year!!! How much money do you think you could get vs how much u paid after that?

Unless you got a free car, driving for less than $1.0/mile is simply not worth it.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Seriously. What is a renbutler? Is it a rental butler?

If you rearrange his name you can turn it into "Luber rent" or even "Bent T Ruler". Anyone have anything better?

What does it mean Indy suburbs? What are you trying to tell us!? We are all patiently awaiting your eventual climax! Are you going to explode on the internet? Is it even more sinister?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

renbutler said:


> What a dumb question.


Doing a job to lose money is dumb.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

RenButler is the poster child for the perfect Uber driver. Doesn't even care if he makes money! Sadly it's everywhere, I've been watching the Uber drivers facebook group and man there are some idiots on there. I've given up, there's no need to even fight it. If idiots want to drive around for .70 a mile let them. I'm all about referrals at this point.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

renbutler said:


> So, in the worst-case scenario, you lose a buck thirty.
> 
> Did you know that any successful business occasionally takes a loss on a sale?
> 
> I end up with fruitless fares now and then. You suck it up and move on.


The problem is that with these super low rates, you don't make enough profit on your "profitable" rides to offset the unprofitable one. btw, lose the English grammar bullshit. Nobody cares and this is an internet message board, not a grammar bee.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> RenButler is the poster child for the perfect Uber driver. Doesn't even care if he makes money! Sadly it's everywhere, I've been watching the Uber drivers facebook group and man there are some idiots on there. I've given up, there's no need to even fight it. If idiots want to drive around for .70 a mile let them. I'm all about referrals at this point.


Those billionaires at Uber corporate just love people like renbutler.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

My 1st 5 weeks costs were $1886.73 this includes insurance for 4 months
My first 5 weeks income was $4460.29.
My per mile cost was 29 cents per mile. 

I still have 225 miles in the tank 
3 months insurance coverage and 
the next check up isn't for 42,000 miles. (75k). 
You want to toss in 1000 for tires. Great. 
I have another 72500 miles left on them. 
Lets add the 125k tune up for 300. 90k left for the next one

The next 5 weeks will be even more profitable. because 
I don't have to include the 350 for a 30k mile check up 
or 375 for insurance since I paid for these 5 weeks ago. 

All I have to pay for is gas until further needs arises.

It's .90 cents a mile here...


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

William1964 said:


> My 1st 5 weeks costs were $1886.73 this includes insurance for 4 months
> My first 5 weeks income was $4460.29.
> My per mile cost was 29 cents per mile.
> 
> ...


In order to make that kind of income in Chicago, you have to live in your car. You will put in long hours, and lots of miles. You will throw away your car in about 2 years. Or you'll end up in mental institution .. Lol. These pax will get to you. Or traffic will get to you.

And you make $0.72 net per mile.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

William1964 said:


> My 1st 5 weeks costs were $1886.73 this includes insurance for 4 months
> My first 5 weeks income was $4460.29.
> My per mile cost was 29 cents per mile.
> 
> ...


I just did some calcs and it comes out to $12 per hour basis 83 hours over 5 weeks. Taking your .29 operating costs. You are a unicorn.

I ask if you can post your pay statement for 1 of those weeks so we can learn how to be as profitable as you are. I can further the calculations based on your mileage.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

It's quite sad when a person's ability to make money and feed their family, has been so reduced, that they consider a dollar or two as profit. These people tell themselves that they are "smart businessman." Uber thrives on this type of thinking and this type of person. Uber is now stuck with a new generation of drivers who can't do anything else with their lives. Uber actually likes this type, as they are not fit for anything else except a shitty job that used to be reserved for third world people who came to America for a new start. A job, by the way, that on many days does not even pay minimum wage.

Uber looks and preys on these misfits, with their sub-prime leases, lying Craigslist ads and their driver recruiting tents, which are located in the ghettos and white trash neighborhoods of major cities. Uber fishes for the misfits and many simply swim into the net after getting laid off for having become obsolete.

There are a few of us, who got in at the beginning when rates were honest, who have moved on to better things. We still take a few airport rides and game the system by not taking crap. The new drivers pick up our leftovers and make believe they are smart businessmen who are independent contractors.

Many of the new drivers cling to message boards and internet forums, always contradicting everybody, as a way to make themselves feel better about a failed life that has passed them by.

Uber On while life passes you by. A life spent making Uber money, while they give you a dollar or two is not a profitable life.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

^^^so depressing


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

I just got bit by the reality shark


----------

